# Latest Info on E15/A7 Nerja to Granada



## Alan Huyton (Mar 11, 2008)

Can anyone help please. We are staying in Nerja and will make the trip by car up to Granada. Quite straightforward a drive but I thought I would check a couple of 'get direction' online services. I have similar routes but two conflicting piecses of advice
1. Suggests the E15/A7 and this joins staright onto A44 up to Granada (it runs inland away from the coast and no need to touch N340) 
2. Suggests the E15/A7 but only part way and then sends me along the coast on N340to Salorena and then onto A44 - so the A7 does is not yet complete and does not join A44 inland.

Ok I will not go a million miles out the way or get lost but if I can avoid teh N340 altogether it will be quicker journey. Can anyone advise on the above and is A7 complete?


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Alan Huyton said:


> Can anyone help please. We are staying in Nerja and will make the trip by car up to Granada. Quite straightforward a drive but I thought I would check a couple of 'get direction' online services. I have similar routes but two conflicting piecses of advice
> 1. Suggests the E15/A7 and this joins staright onto A44 up to Granada (it runs inland away from the coast and no need to touch N340)
> 2. Suggests the E15/A7 but only part way and then sends me along the coast on N340to Salorena and then onto A44 - so the A7 does is not yet complete and does not join A44 inland.
> 
> Ok I will not go a million miles out the way or get lost but if I can avoid teh N340 altogether it will be quicker journey. Can anyone advise on the above and is A7 complete?


I would do the first one, very easy and not much traffic!!


----------



## Alan Huyton (Mar 11, 2008)

Cazzy said:


> I would do the first one, very easy and not much traffic!!


Thanks for the advice, obviously the A7 is open now all the way to A44, since posting my original question some maps show the road others do not. Has it been recently completed?


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Not sure of road numbers, just motorway to Malaga then head inland on the motorway towards Granada


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Alan Huyton said:


> Can anyone help please. We are staying in Nerja and will make the trip by car up to Granada. Quite straightforward a drive but I thought I would check a couple of 'get direction' online services. I have similar routes but two conflicting piecses of advice
> 1. Suggests the E15/A7 and this joins staright onto A44 up to Granada (it runs inland away from the coast and no need to touch N340)
> 2. Suggests the E15/A7 but only part way and then sends me along the coast on N340to Salorena and then onto A44 - so the A7 does is not yet complete and does not join A44 inland.
> 
> Ok I will not go a million miles out the way or get lost but if I can avoid teh N340 altogether it will be quicker journey. Can anyone advise on the above and is A7 complete?


Hi Alan. I live Frig and do the journey quite a bit. By far the quickest way is Nerja to Motril (35mins) then straight up to Granada (50mins)

D


----------



## Alan Huyton (Mar 11, 2008)

DROOBY said:


> Hi Alan. I live Frig and do the journey quite a bit. By far the quickest way is Nerja to Motril (35mins) then straight up to Granada (50mins)
> 
> D


Hi Droobly, Appreciate the advice, am I right then to assume that the inland A7/E15 is not a dual carriage way? It seems very confusing when following the map as they show the inland route as dual carriageway. Also is it best to head north after Salorena on the N323 or go onto Motil and up the A7. Thanks


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Alan Huyton said:


> Hi Droobly, Appreciate the advice, am I right then to assume that the inland A7/E15 is not a dual carriage way? It seems very confusing when following the map as they show the inland route as dual carriageway. Also is it best to head north after Salorena on the N323 or go onto Motil and up the A7. Thanks


Hi Alan,

Its a really easy drive, motorway nearly all the way. Just take the A7/E15 out of nerja (all dual carriage way). When it ends just past Almunecar just follow thee coastal road for a few minutes past Salobrena. You'll see Granada sign posted just past Salobrena. This will take you onto N323 which takes you straight to Granada. 

Cheers

D


----------



## jmthomas (Jun 13, 2010)

Follow Drooby's advice,

No idea which roads the others have been on but they have not been on the stretch of motorway between Almunecar and Motril - guaranteed, - no one will be using that for about 2 - 3 years.

You have to leave the motorway at Almunecar, follow the road (lots of curves, about 4 minutes) down to the big roundabout at the bottom head left towards Salobrena and Motril. Between Salobrena and Motril there is a well marked exit to Granada - just follow the signs. from here it is motorway all the way. 

Between Salobrena and Motril the traffic will be slow and probably with cones creating a new lane for traffic coming from Motril direction but this lasts for just about a kilometer - until the exit to Granada.


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

jmthomas said:


> Follow Drooby's advice,
> 
> No idea which roads the others have been on but they have not been on the stretch of motorway between Almunecar and Motril - guaranteed, - no one will be using that for about 2 - 3 years.
> 
> ...


This is exactly right - good advice. The turning off onto the Granada road is a little awkward but you'll find it OK.


----------



## TednBear (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi There, Can anyone advise on the actual routing of the new N-340 from Malaga to Almeria. When looking for property its difficult to know where the motorway will run across.
Cheers
Ted


----------

